# Little River Swing Bridge



## MDubious (May 10, 2008)

Anyone fish it from the banks ever? Curious about this for awhile now...


----------



## The Skink (Mar 9, 2009)

used to fish it from a boat, trout and stripers this time of year. but that was 15-20 yrs ago


----------



## MDubious (May 10, 2008)

What about the banks on either side, anybody give you a hasle from that marina?


----------



## Bubbasales (Aug 4, 2008)

*swing bridge*

I've been looking at that area. I've determined that as long as its not on the docks themselves, the old saying "better to get forgiveness than permission". _ had heard trout was there. The bait shop on Seamountain hwy may be able to tell us something. I don't have a boat either and don't mind sitting at the surf this winter, but I'd like to put the odds more in my favor. Does anybody know what to even fish for and use for bait if you fish the surf now?_



MDubious said:


> What about the banks on either side, anybody
> 
> 
> give you a hasle from that marina?


----------



## MDubious (May 10, 2008)

The surf's pretty dead maybe some whiting and some sharks but, who knows...with the temp I think there are some familiar stripers that followed me down from up north when I was there for the holidays lol jk. The back is probably the place to go but it's cold. Water out front is reading 43 at springmaid.


----------



## goout4fish (Mar 19, 2008)

if fishing in that area make sure you have a fresh water license. the hwy 17 bridge is the cut off point for fresh and salt water license's. north of 17 bridge is salt and south is freshwater. 

happy fishing. 

they are still getting stripers up there. :fishing:


----------



## Flytyingguy1 (Sep 8, 2009)

Not like the Stripers up here!


----------



## kingfish (Feb 28, 2004)

I've seen some as large as that, and larger, here.


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

some inland stripers are practically jsut as large as ocean ones

so its hard to say.............


----------



## MDubious (May 10, 2008)

Being a native LIer I've seen some cows, montauk cows...I don't know if sc cows compare...u never know though


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

Flytyingguy1 said:


> Not like the Stripers up here!


Down here we call something like that BAIT!!!



Nice fish!


----------

